# 25 Games In



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And the Spurs have a ridiculous 88% winning percentage. That's on pace for 72 wins! They've got a tough close to the month though in which they face Denver, Orland, LA, and Dallas. How long can the Spurs keep this up?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

I hope for a whole year! One thing that really bothers me about the Spurs is how they have such good ball movement early on but then it all dies down in the middle parts of the game. Eh, hopefully they can improve on that. Can't wait to watch what the Spurs do in those upcoming games though.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

im super happy by the way the spurs have been playing throughout the season, i was expecting to be around 4th spot...

i hope they can keep it up, and i think they will as long as there's no injuries. 

if they keep playing this well coming into play-offs.. do u guys think the spurs will be able to beat the lakers?


----------

